# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG  v1.0.7

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.7! Various Samsung, LG, Huawei and ZTE phones added!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.7 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung SCH-I535* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung GT-I5700* - added Device Repair (PDA part) (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Samsung GT-S7350I* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Samsung GT-B2710* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung GT-B2710D* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG L-01E* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG SU200* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Huawei U2801* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Huawei U8800 Pro* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *ZTE V875* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to the support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

